# How many fixed/ss riders do we have?



## totallyfixed (3 Nov 2009)

The reason I'm asking is that there seems to be fewer posts here than on other forums. Some reasons for this could be:
1. Less to go wrong
2. We are better riders 
3. Shy
4. We are boring bastards
5. We don't exist 

I'm going for #1 [playing it safe ]

Exactly how many of us are there? You don't have to be a full time fixie to qualify.


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Nov 2009)

when you say there are fewer post on here than other forums do you mean fewer posts re fixed than other forums might have?


----------



## MajorMantra (4 Nov 2009)

I'm one. 

Matthew


----------



## colinr (4 Nov 2009)

If you mean fewer posts on this forums as opposed to other CC forums, it's probably down to fixed/ss vs geared not being an issue.

Taking a random thread from beginners 'loose weight' [sic] - doesn't really matter if it's on fixed or not. Personally I'd say that 7 months of fixed has been the fastest fitness gain I've ever experienced but 'one gear that you can't stop pedalling' tends to scare new people


----------



## RedBike (4 Nov 2009)

Somehow i've ended up with just one gear on all my bikes. 

I've still got a sort of love hate relationship with the fixie. I prefer riding fixed to SS but I just can't get to grips with going down the steep Derbyshire hills. If I lived somewhere flat I wouldn't ride anything else!


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Nov 2009)

Perhaps because Joe24 got banned?


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Nov 2009)

I think there's allot more people owning fixed bikes on here than a post count on the subject might indicate.
Also I think on here there is a larger amount of people with a fixed bike in addition to their geared bike where on another forum there might be a higher number of people who own a fixed as their only bike.
if that makes sense


----------



## yello (4 Nov 2009)

I ride fixed. I prefer it to geared. Why don't I post about it? Well, like fixed itself, you don't talk about it, you just do it!

Colinr has got it right methinks. Most of the posts are generic cycling ones, whether it's fixed, single speed or geared is not important.


----------



## Theseus (4 Nov 2009)

I ride fixed most of the time.

As to the post count, I was thinking the same the other day and wondering if Admin was going to merge it back into SI like the video forum was merged into bikes & bits.


----------



## Greenbank (4 Nov 2009)

There are a few fixed/ss specific forums (londonfgss.com for example).

I ride fixed for commuting, Audaxing, utility cycling, pretty much everything except stupidly hilly rides.


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Nov 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Perhaps because Joe24 got banned?


I guess for now that's one less of us 
I do also ride a geared bike but it's not as much fun and I feel like I'm cheating but I won't touch it until late spring now and then only if it's really hilly. It's even worse when I'm out with others and someone else is riding fixed and I'm not .
I know CC is mostly generic questions etc but it would be fun to know for instance what fixed riding everyone has done, say at the weekends.
Speaking of which the fixed ride on Sunday 15th Nov is definitely on with refreshments at the end of the ride as well as in the middle. It's an easy ride, if you can join us please do.
Oh yeah, we [Mrs TF] did 53 miles on Saturday as Sunday looked decidedly iffy, stopped at Naseby battlefield site in the sun where we met another club, altogether about 20 cyclists with more arriving as we left, a good day.


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2009)

Dunno why, but not much to ask about them really. I need a track bike......I do...really need one..


----------



## PpPete (4 Nov 2009)

colinr said:


> 'one gear that you can't stop pedalling' tends to scare new people



No kiddin' !

I've just joined the ranks ! literally JUST this morning. Finished bodging together my low-cost fixie about 11 am, and been out down the road on it for about 10 minutes.
Scared? I was crapping myself.....
What a weird feeling when after 40 years on freewheel equipped bikes that pedal comes up and tries to boot you over the handlebars.
This is going to take some getting used to...


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Nov 2009)

porkypete said:


> This is going to take some getting used to...



it wont, give it a couple of days.


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Nov 2009)

fossyant said:


> Dunno why, but not much to ask about them really. I need a track bike......I do...really need one..



Fossy, what size frame are you? this might do for a low cost track bike 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Graham-Weigh-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item3a54434a8e
get some wheels for 150 i recon and the other bits wouldnt be too much


----------



## Ian H (4 Nov 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> it wont, give it a couple of days.



I'd been riding fixed for ten to fifteen years before I had my first 'fixed moment'. There I was daydreaming away on a flat, straight road and suddenly I was in a heap on the floor. Highly embarrassing. That was probably ten years ago. It hasn't bitten since.

Sometimes I ride mostly fixed; sometimes - such as this year - I hardly touch it. One thing I _never ever_ ride is a _fixie_. [cringe]


----------



## Amanda P (4 Nov 2009)

I have fixie... except that it has a flip flop hub and it's on the freewheel side at the moment.

I use it for getting to work and back in the winter - less to get fouled up by all the salty water on the roads.

Single speed is a bit easier to handle when you're carrying panniers and there might be traffic.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (4 Nov 2009)

i'm riding fixed. only done just over 100 miles on gears this year.


----------



## tyred (4 Nov 2009)

I've done around 1800 miles on SS this year. I have every intention of cracking the 2000 mark by the end of the year.


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Nov 2009)

Ian H said:


> One thing I _never ever_ ride is a _fixie_. [cringe]



I heard this from someone else who has been around a bit longer than me, "My bike is _fixed_ but I'm a _fixie"_. What do you call yourself in front of others? 

Also is fixed riding an age related thing? Those on fixed around here are for the most part under 40. Of the 7 riders on fixed 5 are all in their 30's and 2 are over 50. Certainly, two things stand out, they all have a smooth pedalling action and they are all strong.


----------



## Ian H (4 Nov 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> I heard this from someone else who has been around a bit longer than me, "My bike is _fixed_ but I'm a _fixie"_. What do you call yourself in front of others?
> 
> Also is fixed riding an age related thing? Those on fixed around here are for the most part under 40. Of the 7 riders on fixed 5 are all in their 30's and 2 are over 50. Certainly, two things stand out, they all have a smooth pedalling action and they are all strong.



I'm an occasional fixed-wheeler, or I'll allow 'fixer', and I've been riding fixed on-and-off since sometime in the early 80s. Last year I rode mostly fixed and got a bit hyper.


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Nov 2009)

Congrats Ian, is that metres or feet climbed? Guessing metres.


----------



## Christopher (4 Nov 2009)

i ride fixed in the winter, mainly to keep warm and for reliability, although I do like spinning along the local lanes on it.


----------



## palinurus (4 Nov 2009)

Recent convert to fixed, now use it exclusively for commuting, sometimes for longer rides at the weekend, and all riding during the hours of darkness 'cos my dynohub is fitted to it.


----------



## Ian H (4 Nov 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> Congrats Ian, is that metres or feet climbed? Guessing metres.



I'd need to deconstruct that list somewhat. Four of the 600kms were on fixed, and five of the shorter events. The hilliest ones were on gears. The Hyper award is just for doing the four fixed 600s.


----------



## Amanda P (5 Nov 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> Also is fixed riding an age related thing? Those on fixed around here are for the most part under 40. Of the 7 riders on fixed 5 are all in their 30's and 2 are over 50. Certainly, two things stand out, they all have a smooth pedalling action and they are all strong.



I'm 40. There are a couple of other guys who work here who also ride fixed to work; they're about my age.

Of course, it goes without saying that we're all smooth and strong...


----------



## Christopher (5 Nov 2009)

43 here.
oh and another thing good re fixed: I can wear bulky mitts that keep my hands warm & dry, no need to change fiddly gears. It is easy to brake in the mitts too.


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Nov 2009)

Frustruck said:


> I can wear bulky mitts that keep my hands warm & dry, no need to change fiddly gears. It is easy to brake in the mitts too.



Mrs TF suffers from Raynauds and agrees with you as she can now wear her Lobster gloves.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Nov 2009)

SS and 44!

Can go fixed but it's easier for a bike ride with my 6 year old SS.
She's got a Puky and it's SS with a coaster brake so I figure we're more evenly matched.


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Nov 2009)

Sounds suspiciously like 

 and 



Next Victoria Pendleton?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Nov 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> Sounds suspiciously like
> 
> and
> 
> ...




Taking this as a compliment!


----------



## Domeo (6 Nov 2009)

Have been riding fixed into the City for many years. Don't post very often, but frequently lurk.


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Nov 2009)

Maybe that's what we are missing - more lurks


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Nov 2009)

Domeo said:


> Have been riding fixed into the City for many years. Don't post very often, but frequently lurk.



Nice Mercian Domeo!!


----------



## Madcyclist (6 Nov 2009)

I've ridden a shade over 12,000 miles in the last 18 months on my Pearson Touche fixed, currently toying with building a geared tourer based around a Bob Jackson 631 World Tour frameset.

Love the Mercian !!


----------



## irontam (6 Nov 2009)

On my second fixed. Was only supposed to be for commuting, but now gets used for everything.

So much fun, the car has barely turned a wheel in weeks.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> Fossy, what size frame are you? this might do for a low cost track bike
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Graham-Weigh-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item3a54434a8e
> get some wheels for 150 i recon and the other bits wouldnt be too much



Arrrggghhhh.........54 would be fine........................DO NOT SHOW ME PICS LIKE THAT...................... you'd build up a damn nice bike for less than £500......no.no..no.no.no.no.....


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2009)

I ride fixed for commuting..... for fun and weekends it's the road bikes - both are over 15 years older than the fixed, but... are they nice to ride.

The fixed is the best thing for bad weather - had it all this week...... seriously wet every ride....just a quick wipe of chain, drop some Finish Line ceramic stuff on, quick spin of cranks, then a quick wash..... all done in less than 10 mins - no messing checking for crud on mechs etc......

PS I won't post too many pics of my fixed again.....although it's good..... got the mickey taken by Trio and Ali at the drome this week....and I'd even said my bike was dirty...... sat in the riders' area.... I'd carried it into the track centre as it was covered in sh!t from the roads..........


----------



## urbanfatboy (7 Nov 2009)

just bought a Trek District, single, belt-driven


----------



## totallyfixed (7 Nov 2009)

urbanfatboy said:


> just bought a Trek District, single, belt-driven



Whoa!! I think most of us would be interested in some feedback on this, only seen pics before now. We'll be watching......


----------



## urbanfatboy (8 Nov 2009)

sure thing. I was waiting for one of you to buy one, but then figured if i bought one and changed my mind i'd be able to move it on at only a small loss. But, yes, quite keen to play


----------



## D4VOW (8 Nov 2009)

I built up my Fixed for commuting but use it for everything other than off road


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Nov 2009)

D4VOW said:


> I built up my Fixed for commuting but use it for everything other than off road



Completely understand, we couldn't do the club ride today cos Mrs TF was getting an award so we went out early, only 30 miles but magical, no traffic, little wind.......


You are not far away, we are doing a social fixed ride next sunday am, come and join us?


----------



## bonk man (8 Nov 2009)

Raced on fixed a fair bit last year and have [ I think ] carried off the Fixed Time Trial Trophy again.... which means the club champion has one less thing to take home at the club do next February 

I posted this elsewhere on the forum the other day so sorry if you have seen it before 




[/IMG]

I don't do an awful lot of fixed riding to the shops etc as there is a massive hill that is a barrier to sane fixed riding hereabouts


----------



## Domeo (9 Nov 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice Mercian Domeo!!



Thanks.


----------



## amber789 (11 Nov 2009)

Just got my first ss Giant Bowery72 (old model 2009) and well pleased.


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Nov 2009)

amber789 said:


> Just got my first ss Giant Bowery72 (old model 2009) and well pleased.



One of our club has a Bowery but can't fit mudguards on it, on closer inspection it turns out he's got 700x28 tyres on. I assume you are riding smaller profile tyres and can get 'guards on?
Welcome to the fixed community


----------



## amber789 (11 Nov 2009)

It came with 700 23's and sexy leather saddle ( looks like a brooks copy)


----------



## amaferanga (12 Nov 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> One of our club has a Bowery but can't fit mudguards on it, on closer inspection it turns out he's got 700x28 tyres on. I assume you are riding smaller profile tyres and can get 'guards on?
> Welcome to the fixed community



I'm running Vittoria Rubino 25's on my Bowery with mudguards and there's plenty of clearance.


----------



## colinr (12 Nov 2009)

How'd you fit mudguards on with 25's on the Bowery, what with no eyelets on the back? Or are they raceblades / some other alternative fitment?


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Nov 2009)

colinr said:


> How'd you fit mudguards on with 25's on the Bowery, what with no eyelets on the back? Or are they raceblades / some other alternative fitment?



Crud Roadracers, I'm reliably informed they will fit on any bike as long as there is 4mm gap or more between fork bridge / brakes and tyre. One of my clubmates has them on, they look pretty good.


----------



## amaferanga (12 Nov 2009)

colinr said:


> How'd you fit mudguards on with 25's on the Bowery, what with no eyelets on the back? Or are they raceblades / some other alternative fitment?



Full SKS guards using p-clips on the back. Works perfectly well.


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 Nov 2009)

Got back into cycling about seven or eight years ago after a break of something like 20 years, got a succession of (gradually nicer) ebay racers (like the ones I used to ride, just better), then decided to try fixed, just because people who like them seem to like them _so_ much (Sheldon, rest his soul, was a significant factor). 

Got and converted a beat-up old Dawes 653 framed beastie I got for £53 off ebay. That was it. First ride scared the crap out of me. That was six months ago. Don't think I've ridden a geared bike since, apart from trying out a lovely Battaglin I just couldn't resist. Now facing the dilemma of do I don't I... Mr Battaglin certainly never meant it to be fixed...but riding with gears holds very little appeal now. 

(I'm about a fortnight off 49, as it happens.)


----------



## trio25 (16 Nov 2009)

I am waiting for my fixed-wheel bike to arrive. It is ordered but I have been told January!


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Nov 2009)

trio25 said:


> I am waiting for my fixed-wheel bike to arrive. It is ordered but I have been told January!



The community is growing. Must be special to wait that long, can you tell us?


----------



## trio25 (17 Nov 2009)

No just a spesh langster, but I am short and that is when the small bikes are coming in.


----------



## RedBike (17 Nov 2009)

trio25 said:


> No just a spesh langster, but I am short and that is when the small bikes are coming in.




I rode one last week. Very quick and nimble little thing. I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## trio25 (18 Nov 2009)

Here's hoping, very similar geometry to my current bike so should be fine!


----------



## der alt (4 Dec 2009)

I use a Revolution courier single as the main means of transport ,sometimes fixed sometimes ss depends on the mood ,and as i'm doing roughly 100 miles commute a week it's easier to look after . i've noticed that i'm less out of puff after hills these days , with a 44-16 ratio it's not too bad though i probably should get down to a 14 or maybe drop down to a 12 which is what the last bike was. I was looking to change the front end to carbon forks but having had the bike since September i've got used to it now


----------



## urbanfatboy (5 Dec 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> Whoa!! I think most of us would be interested in some feedback on this, only seen pics before now. We'll be watching......



Well, i've had it a few weeks now, in truth it rides pretty much like any other bike. There is no give in the belt. The main advantages are that it is super quiet, leading to Zen oments of riding, where the only noise is tyre on road. Also that it is really clean, no oil or crap to pick up.`in facr, both these advantages make it great for using on my turbo trainer as well. there transition between outside and inside is very simple


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (5 Dec 2009)

In case you hadn't guessed I am another fixedwheel rider, 46 years old Commute, Audax and TT on fixed, all my bikes are fixed. [all though my Ron Cooper was written off last week so is more broken than fixed]
I just prefer it and it seems to suit my riding style in that I feel better having finished a ride on fixed than after I used to finish when riding gears [several years ago]


----------



## palinurus (5 Dec 2009)

I'd like to get myself a fixed TT bike, time to start scouring eBay for a suitably extreme-looking late 80's steel lo-pro frame. In orange and green and pink.


----------



## MajorMantra (5 Dec 2009)

palinurus said:


> I'd like to get myself a fixed TT bike, time to start scouring eBay for a suitably extreme-looking late 80's steel lo-pro frame. In orange and green and pink.



That sort of thing pops up fairly frequently on LFGSS - worth lurking there.

Matthew


----------

